# Anfänger Fragen



## Pylonz (26. September 2013)

Hi Community, 

wollte mal LOTRO testen und hab 2 kurze Fragen:

1. Welchen deutschen Server sollte man wählen? wo ist viel Betrieb?

2. Stimmt es, dass man Anfangs nicht mit einem Freund zusammen spielen kann? Bsp: In einer Gruppe zu 2 questen etc?

Danke


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. September 2013)

Zu 2) Das ist nur ganz zu Beginn des Spiels der Fall. Also die ersten ca. 30min oder so

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Lethos (26. September 2013)

Zu 1.:



> 3.1 Server
> 
> Europäische Spieler können sich auf allen europäischen Servern anmelden, für euch sind jedoch vor allem folgende Server relevant:
> 
> ...




Das Zitat ist immer noch aktuell, "geklaut" aus der FAQ oben im Forum.


----------



## Neryus (13. November 2013)

Hallo, ich klau mir mal kurz den Thread hier... 

Ich wollte vielleicht mal in LOTRO reinschauen und habe 2 Fragen:
- Ist die Bevölkerung auf den englischen und deutschen Servern etwa gleich? Oder lohnt es sich dann doch auf einem englischen Server zu spielen?
- Falls mir das Spiel so gut gefallen sollte, dass ich es länger spielen will (vor allem auch end content), welche Kosten kommen dann außer dem Abo auf mich zu? Muss ich dann noch Addons etc kaufen?


----------



## Lorachil (13. November 2013)

zu 1. Die sind nicht gleich. Auf den deutschen sind Deutsche (Österreicher / Schweizer ...) unterwegs, auf den englischen Engländer (auch Amerikaner, Kanadier ...), völlig unterschiedliche Völker, aber nicht unähnlich. Grundsätzlich klärt sich die Frage bereits, wenn man sich die Sprachräume vor Augen hält. 

Falls du auf die Population anspielen solltest -> http://lux-hdro.de/hdro-live.php 

zu 2. Den Kosten: http://meinreduit.de/index.php?pg=3&s=18&Thema=Status#Aufgaben#Aufgaben Gute Übersicht zu Planung. 
Die Addons muss im Endeffekt jeder kaufen. z.B.: Isengard und Rohan und  bald Helms Klamm, dafür gibst du entweder direkt Bares aus, oder nutzt erspielte und/oder erhaltene Punkte aus dem Abo oder gekaufte  zum bezahlen.

LG


----------



## Exolio (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich schmeisse mal meine Frage hier rein: 
Gibt es den normalen "Erholungs-XP" Bonus nicht mehr ? Also wenn man sich abmeldet und sich langsam die blaue Leiste im XP-Feld füllt ?

Habe nämlich diesen 14 Tage-Premium Test am laufen und bekomme nur 1x täglich ein paar Erholungs-XP.


----------



## Onenightman (22. Dezember 2013)

Exolio solange man VIP ist hat man ein Erhohlungs Bonus als Premium oder F2PMember nicht.


----------



## DexDrive (23. Dezember 2013)

Hab ebenfalls heute wieder angefangen und eben festgestellt das mittlerweile Stufe 95 das höchste ist, kann mir mal einer sagen wie lange ich brauche um max. level zu werden?
Wenn möglich in reiner Playtime


----------



## Lethos (24. Dezember 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Hab ebenfalls heute wieder angefangen und eben festgestellt das mittlerweile Stufe 95 das höchste ist, kann mir mal einer sagen wie lange ich brauche um max. level zu werden?
> Wenn möglich in reiner Playtime



Also ich kann da nur drauf antworten, der Weg ist das Ziel... Endcontent ist momentan nicht so prall, genieße lieber den Weg dahin.


----------



## natario (25. Dezember 2013)

Findet man noch Leute für erste dungeon? Oder wartet man Stunden


----------



## Ascalari (25. Dezember 2013)

natario schrieb:


> Findet man noch Leute für erste dungeon? Oder wartet man Stunden



Ja das ist ne gute frage auf Morthond habe ich nichts gefunden egal wie lange und zu welcher zeit ich gesucht habe als Tank.

lg

Asca


----------



## natario (25. Dezember 2013)

Hm hatte überlegt mal in hdro anfangen. Da ich momentan nach einem mmo suche. Ff 14 ist vom Asia Stil nicht so meins. Nur wenn man keine inis mehr gehen kann bringt es ja nicht viel


----------



## DexDrive (25. Dezember 2013)

Was muss ich jetzt eig. genau kaufen damit ich alle Spielinhalte zur verfügung habe?


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Dezember 2013)

Alles? Du meinst alle Addons:

https://store.lotro.com/de/expansion-packs/item/expansionquadpackstandalone-bundle/
und dann noch:
https://store.lotro.com/de/expansion-packs/item/hd-base-bundle/ oder https://store.lotro.com/de/expansion-packs/item/hd-premium-bundle/

Kostet zusammen ca. 60-70$

Es fehlen dann aber noch ein paar Gebiete im "normalen" HdRO-Inhalt, die man sich durch Münzen freischalten muss oder man kauft noch: https://store.lotro.com/de/special-offers/item/questpacks-bundle/ (80$)


----------



## DexDrive (25. Dezember 2013)

Ok ich formuliere meine frage anders was muss ich kaufen damit ich ohne Probleme Stufe 95 werden kann ohne das ich plötzlich vor nem NPC stehe der seine Hand aufhält weil er Geld sehen will. 

Danke schonmal : )


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Dezember 2013)

Auf jeden Fall die oben genannten Addons und dann ein paar Aufgabengebiete.

Welche Gebiete du kaufen willst, kann man im Vorfeld nicht sagen. Am Besten ist es, ein paar Monate ein Abo abzuschließen, um die Punkte zu bekommen und dann Gebiete zu kaufen. Kommt aus meiner Sicht günstiger als die Punkte zu kaufen


----------



## natario (26. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es denn für Neulinge genug Spieler im Stadtgebiet und halt für dungeon etc


----------



## Ascalari (26. Dezember 2013)

Also kann nur von Morthond sprechen bin jetzt stufe 45 und habe noch keine Ini von innen gesehen weder über den Finder noch über den LFG Channel des Servers wie es auf anderen Servern aussieht keine ahnung


----------



## natario (26. Dezember 2013)

Hm also lohnt es sich nur bedingt neu anzufangen. 
Oder sind die ersten inis nicht sehenswert?


----------



## DexDrive (26. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn bei lotro der Weg das Ziel ist find ich es schade das ich auf dem Weg keine Mitspieler finde : (
Wie sieht das Endgame in lotro eigendlich aus? 
Inis und Raids oder was macht man da? 
PvP gibs ja nicht


----------



## Corbie (1. Januar 2014)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Also wenn bei lotro der Weg das Ziel ist find ich es schade das ich auf dem Weg keine Mitspieler finde : (
> Wie sieht das Endgame in lotro eigendlich aus?
> Inis und Raids oder was macht man da?
> PvP gibs ja nicht



Ich spiele auf Belegaer und habe meist Mitspieler gefunden, wenn ich eine Instanz oder sonstige Gruppenquests machen wollte. Allerdings nicht über den Standard LFG - Kanal, der ist nämlich leider nur regional begrenzt. Ich glaube auf jedem Server gibt es einen serverübergreifenden Suche-nach-Gruppe-Kanal, auf Bele heißt der "belesng". Also einfach /kanalverbinden belesng eingeben und dann mit /1 darin schreiben. Ich nehme an auf Gwaihir würde der gwaihirsng heißen, usw.. 

Wenn es um viele Mitspieler auch in den Anfangs-Leveln geht, sollte man den obersten Server auswählen (ich glaube Gwaihir). Bele ist ein Rollenspiel-Server, den sollte man nur auswählen wenn man Rollenspiel macht oder zumindest bereit ist, sich erwachsen und reif zu verhalten, und anderen nicht durch zur Rolle unpassendes Benehmen den Spielspaß zu rauben.

PvP gibt es auch, als F2P Spieler kann man nur die "Creeps"(Monster)-Seite auswählen. PvP ist sicher nicht so wichtig oder beliebt wie bei anderen Spielen, aber es gibt durchaus eine begeisterte Gruppe von PvP Spielern in LOTRO.


----------

